# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi: Operacioni Zjarri

## Albo

Filmi "Operacioni Zjarri" prodhim i vitit 1973. Regjisor: Muharrem Fejzo. Interpretojnë: Llazi Serbo, Ndrek Luca, Tinka Kurti, Enver Plaku, Marie Logoreci, Qemal Mehmeti, Sulejman Dibra etj. Një punonjës i sigurimit Kreshnik Martini ka hyrë në rradhët e një bande agjenturiale e hedhur në veprim në Shqipëri dhe mbledh informacione në të gjithë aksionet e saj. Ky film bazohet në një ndodhi të vërtetë të kundërzbulimit shqiptar i cili në vitin '53 ka arritur të zbulojë një rrjet që synonte rrëzimin e pushtetit.
www.tanmarket.com/php - Filmi "Operacioni Zjarri" prodhim i vitit 1973. Regjisor: Muharrem Fejzo. Një punonjës i sigurimit Kreshnik Martini ka hyrë në rradhët e një bande agjenturiale e hedhur në veprim në Shqipëri dhe mbledh informacione në të gjithë aksionet e saj. Ky film bazohet në një ndodhi të vërtetë të kundërzbulimit shqiptar i cili në vitin '53 ka arritur të zbulojë një rrjet që synonte rrëzimin e pushtetit.
Interpretojne: Llazi Serbo,Tinka Kurti,Ndrek Luca,Enver Plaku,Ymer Bala,Sheri Mita,Marie Logoreci,Qemal Ahmeti,Demir Hyskja,Sulejman Dibra,Tonin Ujka,Albert Verria,Lec Bushati,Prela Ndrek,Perihan Mema

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pulti

Link i ri funksionues:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),martini1984 (07-02-2016)

----------


## martini1984

A ka burra kjo kulle?????

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pulti

Link i perditesuar ~

----------


## pulti

Link i ri~

----------


## pulti

Operacioni Zjarri

----------

